
Mobile or web? - elalchemist
I am trying to decide whether to build on mobile or web to test my hypotheses for a goals app. Mobile makes more sense to me for this kind of app but I am much more experienced in web development and hence could get it done faster on web.
======
jlgaddis
So, basically, you're asking for opinions on what is very likely an extremely
important decision for the future of your app, yet you are intentionally vague
and can't provide even the most minimal of details?

Yeah, good luck.

~~~
elalchemist
Hey, I do apologise for being vague and it was certainly not my intention. I
am not too familiar with the culture of Hacker News. I chose to be succinct
with my question thinking it would be more agreeable with other users. And you
are right, this is an extremely important decision. I would appreciate your
opinion. The app will be similar to Coach.me
([https://www.coach.me/](https://www.coach.me/)) but with more emphasis on
support from friends.

~~~
brudgers
What are your rationales for and against mobile?

What are your rationales for and against web?

------
bobajeff
Why not both?

On mobile you can do a hybrid app using Apache Cordova/PhoneGap and if you
find that you don't need a lot Cordova features you can also publish it on the
web.

